# Outstanding Buy



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Last week I bought a Toshiba 40FT1U from a Best Buy special purchase "Pre-Black Friday" deal for $400. Amazon briefly had the same deal going and I suspect you may find similar deals in the coming weeks. I just want to say that I've found this TV to be excellent and an amazing bargain at this price. If you'd like a more comprehensive description/review, go to amazon.com and search for "40FT1U" -- you'll find my review and others.

Watch for good pricing on this tv in the coming weeks. It's not part of the Toshiba "normal" line and keeps popping up. Notice that many are currently selling this HDTV for $200 - $250 more. 

I've seen other "good" Black Friday type offers, but none have the specs to match this one. And this one I've actually put "hands on". Rich


----------

